# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Stoppen met paroxetine

## JacquelinevM

Hoi ik ben Jacqueline. Ik ben sinds een week gestopt met paroxetine. Ik kom hier even kijken en info opdoen en hulp zoeken als ik het nodig heb.

----------

